# Finn girls?



## CFHTA (Jan 1, 2007)

On Thursday night we watch Michigan out of doors. A few times I have seen a group of girls, I think they call themselves The Finn Girls. I dig watching them.. I would love to have a group of girls to go fishing with and hoot and holler.  

Does anyone else dig watching them.. or envy them  :lol:


----------



## fishfanatic (Feb 18, 2007)

haven't seen the Finn girls but I'm up for fishing, hootin' and hollerin'


----------



## Long Spurs (Mar 29, 2005)

Sounds like a lot of fun!!!!!!!


----------



## CFHTA (Jan 1, 2007)

Who's up for Lake Michigan fishing?
RiverLady got me going .. I think we need a team!


----------

